# 2010 BMW in the shop for CEL, BMW denying DEF/SCR related parts CA emission warranty



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

My 2010 with 51000 miles has had CEL on intermittently now for the past 2 months. Car is now a the dealer claiming the following part numbers are broken and are not covered under BMW CA emissions warranty:
16197204753
16197227394

I looked up the parts and they seem to be related to the SCR pump unit. Since when is BMW denying SCR pump units under CA emission warranty? 
Dealer wants $2200 for the fix. Telling me the truth?
I called BMW NA customer relations and they've basically said only the dealer can deal with BMW warranty dept to get this covered.

Does anyone else have any further recourse on this? Of course, if I decide to give up and take my car home and then take it to another dealer, I'll be on the hook for $150 in diagnostic fees. If I do find a friendlier dealer who gets BMW to cover the said broken parts, will I be reimbursed?

Very frustrated, should've gotten a 335i!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Well the parts are actually not part of the pump, but the SCR processing unit. Unfortunately this part is not covered under the CA emissions warranty. I just got off the phone with another dealer's service guy who confirmed this. So if you don't have extended/cpo warranty you're SOL if these parts break. Since I'm in a smog testing county and can't get rid of the god-forsaken urea/egr/dpf system, I'll just have to eat the $2200 charge and dump this car afterwards.

So for those on the fence about extended warranty... It's mandatory if you want to keep this car. Otherwise, sell it before your warranty runs out....


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

Would it be cheaper to have an independent shop do it and eat the $150 fee from the dealer?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

guyver626 said:


> Would it be cheaper to have an independent shop do it and eat the $150 fee from the dealer?


The indy's here don't know jack about our 335d's. The extent of their experience is basically basic maintenance like brakes/fluid changes.


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Good luck to you! Hopefully they fix your car and you won't have any other issues with it.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

magbarn said:


> My 2010 with 51000 miles has had CEL on intermittently now for the past 2 months. Car is now a the dealer claiming the following part numbers are broken and are not covered under BMW CA emissions warranty:
> 16197204753
> 16197227394
> 
> ...


Why not post the codes and let those here see whats up. What parts are these number for that they say must be replaced. Does your VIN have any open diesel recalls open?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't have the codes, unfortunately I wasn't able to pull them before dropping off at the dealership.

The parts are #8 and #19 below, they're mounted above the DEF tank.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Quick update, BMW has decided to do a 'good will' repair on my car. Short of finding a way to disable the SCR, EGR, DPF without notifying the nanny state, I'll be getting rid of this car before the next SES light comes on.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

The probably decided to goodwill it when they found out the dealership had quoted you $2200 to replace $140 worth of parts


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

magbarn said:


> Quick update, BMW has decided to do a 'good will' repair on my car. Short of finding a way to disable the SCR, EGR, DPF without notifying the nanny state, I'll be getting rid of this car before the next SES light comes on.


Sorry for your troubles. Every time I read one of these threads I count my blessings that I decided to trade my 335d before the warranty expired. BMWAG has done a terrible job with the engineering of this engine. There are far too many instances of emissions related failures that should not be happening on a well designed engine.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

sorry for your troubles, but perhaps I can help? Will your dealer allow you to bring the applicable OEM parts for them to install, and you simply pay for labor?

part 753 and 754 shows a cost of $52.94 each + $12 flat rate shipping from the lowest cost online dealer I can find...let me know if you want me to give you the link of the dealer to order this from.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

a month before mine expires going to get rid of the diesel. That will be
2017 model. Not sure if will stay with BMW. Since have had so many issues
with the diesel and only 10,000 miles, know it will not get better. Will someone
get a good SUV with under 20K. I don't think so, too many diesel emission issues 

What found becoming more irritating than diesel noise is the truck like steering
of the X. The new electric units are more to my liking. Sure don't want the Y spoke
20's again. Just too wide


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

txagbmw said:


> a month before mine expires going to get rid of the diesel. That will be
> 2017 model. Not sure if will stay with BMW. Since have had so many issues
> with the diesel and only 10,000 miles, know it will not get better. Will someone
> get a good SUV with under 20K. I don't think so, too many diesel emission issues
> ...


I noticed your most recent posts make it seem like you're totally done with the X5d. I went back to your posts when you first got the thing and back then it was dead silent, couldn't hear any diesel noise. It seems like two months ago something happened that set you off on the X5 and ever since it's nothing but I hate this thing and it sounds louder than a Ford Power Stroke.

Did the noise level change or are you just bored with it?
Did something major break?

Just trying to connect the dots between love my new car to can't wait to get rid of it and what happened in between and was it the car's fault?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

rmorin49 said:


> Sorry for your troubles. Every time I read one of these threads I count my blessings that I decided to trade my 335d before the warranty expired. BMWAG has done a terrible job with the engineering of this engine. There are far too many instances of emissions related failures that should not be happening on a well designed engine.


You're lucky you dumped it while your car was still worth something. My fully loaded $57,000 MSRP 2010 335 is probably only worth $16000 on trade in. What's even sadder is that my wife's 2010 Honda Pilot Touring is worth about the same. The MSRP for her Pilot? $42,000. Tells you how much the used car wholesale market thinks about the long term viability of these cars. BMW should own up to these diesels and cover the DPF & *EVERY g-d part *of the cursed DEF/EGR/PCV systems till 10 yrs/120,000 miles like they did with the HPFP debacle.

These diesels are only worth it if you live in a non-carb state and never have to smog them as ripping out all the emission crap makes these M57 powered vehicles reliable again.


----------



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

On the trade in value, I was surprised to see that our 335d is also worth only around 16k. But, when I compared to a 335i it was about the same. I guess these cars are so expensive to maintain that it really eats into the trade value. Hate to say it, but I'm now thinking of a GTI, Golf R or WRX for the next car. When I compare similar year WRX and GTI trades they are worth about the same as the 335i/d of the same vintage, yet sold for so much less new. Of course, I know there is no comparison on the luxury/performance of the 335 vs the VW or WRX, but resale on the BMW it is a hard pill to swallow. This is our second BMW - first was a 335i that we leased, and now the 335d that we own. Have had carbon issues covered by warranty and dealer is amazing, but it is getting more and more difficult to justify the long term cost (even factoring the fun, performance and luxury factors). We get get another BMW, it will be either a 335i or a X1 x35.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm increasingly convinced that only logical way to own a modern bmw is to lease.

The forced air power plants are just not reliable enough and bmw wrench turners too costly to do otherwise.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

magbarn said:


> Well the parts are actually not part of the pump, but the SCR processing unit. Unfortunately this part is not covered under the CA emissions warranty. I just got off the phone with another dealer's service guy who confirmed this. So if you don't have extended/cpo warranty you're SOL if these parts break. Since I'm in a smog testing county and can't get rid of the god-forsaken urea/egr/dpf system, I'll just have to eat the $2200 charge and dump this car afterwards.
> 
> So for those on the fence about extended warranty... It's mandatory if you want to keep this car. Otherwise, sell it before your warranty runs out....


I feel your pain and this is exactly why I traded at 45K miles. The 335d is an awesome car but it was not ready for prime time in the US. I sure hope the 328d and 535d do better in terms of reliability and dependability.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

It makes no sense to pay for a large repair and then dump the car afterward. The parts and labor carry a 2 year warranty. Aside from CBU, most other issues are fairly unusual, to the point where selling and buying another car has a high probability of costing you more anyway. Extended warranty being required is a joke, I would have been just as well served to burn the $2600 or whatever the extended warranty was as I would have been to buy it. I was in the shop 0 times between standard warranty running out and 100k, and I did no repairs myself during that time. Most people will fit into that same category, where they spend $0 or less than $2600 on parts/labor for repairs in that period of time. But I guess for some people the price of not feeling like you are in financial danger is better than being in danger even if that price is less.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Many of us are just unwittingly part of a big experiment to introduce BMW clean diesels to the USA. And one would like to think BMW has learned a thing or two and made design changes to the latest models to prevent the issues we are seeing. But based on what I am reading lately, the end of the diesel, at least in cars may not be too far away. For the same cost bump as the diesel, the new hybrid technology will give better MPG and performance using a gas engine. And with the electric motor, will have similar gobs of torque off the line like a diesel. 

Thus far I have been very happy with our 335D. Except for one CBU treatment, and an AC compressor belt (both covered), now at 61K miles, we have not had any other issues with the car. (All the bent rims from the crappy roads in NJ don't count).


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

I should've updated you guys, after a week of waffling, BMWNA owned up and replaced the non-covered parts including labor. The sad part is a week later the blasted SES light came back on. This time, the dealer's master tech gave up and waited for BMW to send someone to check the car out, after another week with a 528i loaner, the ended up replacing the DME which then finally corrected the problem. I'm still going to sell the car as none of the local indy guys know anything other than fluid changes and since my car's DME and DEF tank with associated electronics barely lasted 50,000 miles. When you add in the cost of CBU cleaning of around $2,000 each time, you're looking at an extra $4000 of additional 'maintenance costs' with the DEF tank replacement and CBU cleaning every 50,000 miles.

As I've said previously, BMW should be giving us a 10yr/120,000 mile extended warranty on the whole DEF system...

PS I've got a GS 350 F sport on order, it was actually much more fun to drive than the F10 loaners I've had over the last couple of weeks. Even the engine is designed to prevent CBU with an intake injector added in addition to the cylinder injectors.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I so wish this forum had a panic smiley.:wahwah:


----------

